# أفران صهر النحاس



## المهندسة المعلمة (17 فبراير 2007)

الأخوة المهندسين:

أرجو مساعدتي و تزويدي بمعلومات عن أفران صهر النحاس. و نوع المادة التي يتم اضافتها للجرافيت و ذلك لزيادة مقاومته للتآكل و شكرا.


----------



## TariqFarrah (23 فبراير 2007)

لا يتم اضافة اي ماده للجرافيت
بل يعزل عن الهواء حتى لا يتفاعل معه
و افضل ماده للعزل هو غاز النيتروجين الصناعي


----------

